# ESO xbox one anybody



## ChingOwn (Jun 23, 2015)

K so i hate to admit it but I need a fucking battle buddy for this shit Im tired of dieing hit me if you are down Ill pm my tag...and big + if your in it for the Division when it comes out


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 17, 2015)

im on ps4


----------



## Parsley85 (Jul 19, 2015)

PC Master Race. Your paperweight's ain't got shit on my SLi 980Ti rig.


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2015)

PC here sorry mate.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## King Arthur (Jul 24, 2015)

Parsley85 said:


> PC Master Race. Your paperweight's ain't got shit on my SLi 980Ti rig.


Fast pc = Small PP or no PP


----------



## Parsley85 (Jul 24, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Fast pc = Small PP or no PP


Meh I don't use my pee pee anyway, so ill take my fast PC


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 25, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> K so i hate to admit it but I need a fucking battle buddy for this shit Im tired of dieing hit me if you are down Ill pm my tag...and big + if your in it for the Division when it comes out


I got xbox 1 and 360. I play alot of xbox live and play loads of different games mostly Gears of war,Call of duty zombies,Nhl and titanfall.

I dont play ESO but I will be getting Rainbow Six seige and The Division when released. I am already registered for the Seige beta is sept.

What other games do you like playing and are planing on getting?


----------

